# post your tencno pony here



## Simo (Jul 3, 2018)

i dun like techno a lot

unless it involves ponies

go!


----------



## Simo (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Jul 3, 2018)

That's really good stuff. More!!


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 3, 2018)

Yeah, I do really enjoy it but..

You okay, Simo?


----------



## Joni (Jul 3, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Yeah, I do really enjoy it but..
> 
> You okay, Simo?


Why not?


----------



## Simo (Jul 3, 2018)

yeah ok here...power went out due to heat suppose I did go out and get a little crazy! But geez this heat will fry your brain even if ya try and be good!


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 3, 2018)

Joni said:


> Why not?


Pattern of recent posts felt different, I dunno. I hope you're able to stand it there, bud! D:

Transferring 20% of cool weather to you:


----------



## Joni (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Ramjet (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Ginza (Jul 3, 2018)

...

What is techno pony exactly? Sorry, just a confused wolf over here


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 3, 2018)

Ginza said:


> ...
> 
> What is techno pony exactly? Sorry, just a confused wolf over here


I just YouTubed "MLP techno" and got thousands of results.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 30, 2018)




----------

